# Need ideas for a new 20g long I just picked up..



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I had to stop by the LFS at lunch to pick up a bottle of Prime..and noticed they had 20g long tanks for $32.00. I had to grab one as I have been meaning to set one up soon to move some fry in to which are starting to overpopulate one of my other tanks.

My plan is to add 6 (1/2" or less) Cyno Hara to it to begin with..and grow them out and either sell them, or add to a larger tank later,..or possibly keep a group of maybe 1m/3fm as a 'species only' Hara tank (would this work in this size tank?). 
My other thought was to start looking in to doing a small Tanganyikan set up. I'm not very familiar with any of the fish from any lake other than Malawi at this point..other than looking at pictures and reading some about them. Does anyone have any thoughts or recommendations on this? I know I have seen some pretty impressive pictures of small Tanganyikan tanks. Anyone have any recommended stocklists? I will start looking at the cookie-cutter setups also.

I plan on adding a slimline canyon-wall 3d background (just to try one) and a current usa LED, and probably a Fluval 106 canister filter,..then a substrate mix of white and mostly sunset-gold cichlid sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not do hara in less than 48x12. The only mbuna I would consider in a 30" tank is saulosi.

For the 30" Tang tank I'd do a brichardi species tank.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply DJR..and you are probably right about the Hara. When you (and others) refer to Brichardi,..exactly which fish are you talking about. I've seen them mentioned and discussed quite a bit but have never been sure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Buffalo heads would be another option.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

A colony of Multies with a lot of shells will be a nice interesting Tang tank. It'll be fun watching them spitting and digging sands, chasing each other, and multiplying!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Als49! I love the looks of your tanks,..you are a true artist. I will definitely try a shell-dwellers tank in the future and I will be looking at your tanks and coming to you for advice!

DJR,..how do you stock/order the Brichardi to begin the tank with?..i.e. if unsexed juvies do you order a certain number of them and remove extra males (like Mbuna)..or try to order a pair? My online vendor has them F1 - 2",...but then I also notice they offer F1 4" males. How would you place your first order? (Qty. etc.)


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Als49 said:


> A colony of Multies with a lot of shells will be a nice interesting Tang tank. It'll be fun watching them spitting and digging sands, chasing each other, and multiplying!


+1 Love Multies and a 20 long would be perfect!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Kevin in Ky said:


> DJR,..how do you stock/order the Brichardi to begin the tank with?..i.e. if unsexed juvies do you order a certain number of them and remove extra males (like Mbuna)..or try to order a pair? My online vendor has them F1 - 2",...but then I also notice they offer F1 4" males. How would you place your first order? (Qty. etc.)


I'd buy six unsexed juveniles and remove extras as they are driven away...it happens quick once they are mature enough.

A mature male and female may not be compatible unless you find someone selling a proven pair (produced fry together in the past) or a breeding group.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay,..I just got a few packages this morning and I'm just about ready to start setting up the 20g long tank. I will be adding the background within the next few days and then probably set up the filter and start adding fish when I get back from vacation in a couple of weeks. I have a few ideas of what I want to do for stock but wanted to get some good feedback from those with experience first. To this point I've only kept Malawi Mbuna,..so this will be my first attempt at a Tang tank.
(Mods..move this thread over to the Tanganyikan forum if you need to)





First question,..what is the recommended (brand) Silicon for applying the background?

What type of paint can be safely used to paint the filter intake/output tubes? (I want as much realism as possible with this little tank) I've asked this question before and gotten great answers..but can't find the old thread.

For the stock,..I am going to add 6 or 7 (1/2" or less) hara juvies and a tiny Rusty, just to keep the tank cycled and running until I order the actual stock (then move them to a bigger tank).

I am really interested in the Brichardi that some have recommended. I have been reading about them and have a few questions: Considering how they breed and raise their fry,..do they not overpopulate the tank very quickly? Can you add catfish (peticola/dwarf) to control this..or will the Brichardi kill the catfish? I just don't have an easy way to get rid of extra fish..and don't want to get into constant overpopulation. How is this handled with Brichardi?

I am also really interested in these guys: Altolamprologus compressiceps Muzi ''Gold Head''
Can someone give me a quick summary of how these would be best kept in a 20g long (how many? m/fm ratio?)
Could any other fish be kept with them (shell-dwellers?)

Can someone link a species-profile of "Multies"? I am seeing them mentioned alot and they sound great..but can't figure out exactly which cichlid they are. Also, what would be a great shell-dweller mix/setup for this tank? Is there a shell-dweller group that can also be kept with another type (like a pair of Julis or Alto Comps).

What quantities should I initially order for the above setups?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Krylon Fusion is the paint you are looking for. It's been proven to be safe once it has dried and cured.

I can't answer most of your questions because the only Tangs I've kept are Lamprologus multifasciatus (Multies). Here are the articles you were requesting:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1749
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n ... ciatus.php

These fish are very small, but have huge personality. They are little bulldozers and will totally landscape your tank to their liking. They are the fish that got me hooked on cichlids...


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

shelbynjakesdad said:


> Krylon Fusion is the paint you are looking for. It's been proven to be safe once it has dried and cured.
> 
> I can't answer most of your questions because the only Tangs I've kept are Lamprologus multifasciatus (Multies). Here are the articles you were requesting:
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1749
> ...


Thanks..very helpful!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I'm new to African Cichlids, but I just got several Multi's a few days ago. They are really an awesome choice for a small tank. I'm not positive, but so far I've counted 6 in the tank.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Okay, I now have the background in place and looking good. I won't be adding the fish for a couple more weeks, since I will be gone on vacation next week. I have been looking in to the 'Multies'...and that is what I am hoping to go with in this tank.
I am looking through the list/availability with my preferred online vendor (Daves)..but I don't see them under the same name that was linked above.

Is this the same fish... 'Lamprologus' similis ?

Also,..If I am cycling this tank with filter media,..substrate, water and rocks from my current Malawi/Mbuna tanks,..
what will I need to do to best adjust the water for the Tanganyikan shell-dwellers? Also, what water change schedule do you guys recommend for this tank?..and will I need to add any buffering mixture when I change water? If so, any tips on what to add? My tap water is very good at 7.8-7.9..so I always add just a little Prime and occasionally Cichlid-Salt (Seachem), but I've only kept Malawi Mbuna to this point. Thanks!


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Kevin in Ky said:


> Okay, I now have the background in place and looking good. I won't be adding the fish for a couple more weeks, since I will be gone on vacation next week. I have been looking in to the 'Multies'...and that is what I am hoping to go with in this tank.
> I am looking through the list/availability with my preferred online vendor (Daves)..but I don't see them under the same name that was linked above.
> 
> Is this the same fish... 'Lamprologus' similis ?
> ...


Similis are similiar, but do not display the same colony mentality. That was my hesitation. They look very similiar. Multies are Neolamprologus multifasciatus. 
You water is pretty good. I was advised by the breeder to not mess with my water. Yours is even harder than mine. I was told that the goal is stable perameters even if they aren't perfect. I do 25% water changes every 10 days in my multi tank.I only add Prime.
please share a pic when you can. I love seeing other's tanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

'Lamprologus' multifasciatus is the current correct nomenclature but they may still be sold as Neolamprologus multifasciatus.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone give me some info on these guys..
I am looking for a backup in case I can't locate the 'Multis'

'Lamprologus' meleagris ''Pearly Ocellatus''

Would these work in a 20g long? I can't seem to find them listed in the species-profiles section. Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try searching for 'Lamprologus' stappersi, as 'L.' meleagris is often considered a junior synonym.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

L. Mealegris is an outdated name that is still used in place of the scientific name L. Stapersii. Here is the profile

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1760


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

You could do occies is a 20 long, but you would be limited to either a pair or trio. They are very aggressive little fish. I had two pairs in a 17 gallon and apparently the dominant male had a bad day and decided to kill the others and all the dither fish. Plus they were not near as active as other shellies I've had. I think you would enjoy multies more.

If your looking for other options, look up altolamprologus sumbu dwarfs. They're kinda pricey and hard to find, but are my favorite tang by far.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

My vote goes to Neolamprologus caudopunctatus. Just got some of these for the first time and absolutely love then. Colourful and always parading around. There eyes are just stunning. plus they have already bred.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

sparky4056 said:


> Plus they were not near as active as other shellies I've had. I think you would enjoy multies more.


I second that. Compared to multies, occies are boring fish. So boring that I sold them only after a few months keeping them.

There are always activities in my multies tank. And watching them is really entertaining. Between occies and multies, I also think you'll enjoy multies more.

My next shellies in list to keep is caudopunctus. They look active and interesting in Youtube. Their erect yellow fin looks colorful, too.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Multis, Brevis or caudopunctatus are all active shellies. You could easily do 2 paira of brevis in a 20 long...thet have tiny territories.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

To update this thread. I am almost ready to order fish now,..but still no luck finding Multies, so it looks like I am going to go with the 'Lamprologus' ocellatus ''Gold'' (7 or 8 to start). I have been running the new canister filter (Eheim 2211 classic 150) for 2.5 weeks now on a well established tank. I have 20-25 nice es cargo shells,...several large and a few medium and smaller ones, which have been soaking in a filter bag in the same tank for a week or so now. I will be using rocks from my existing tanks..and probably 50% of the sand substrate will be from those same tanks (50% new sand). My question is,..do I need to do anything else to get this new tank ready to add the fish or should it be well cycled and ready? Should I add a few of my small Mbuna until the new Shellies arrive? The tank will be set up maybe 3 days before the fish arrive.
Any suggestions and tips on feeding, water-changes, additives etc. are much appreciated. This is my first Tang tank of any kind.

Also, as a note..the Krylon Fusion paint works VERY well (to paint intake/outlet tubes and spraybars inside the aquarium).
Goes on super easy and dries really quickly. After 2 quick coats, the Eheim green tubes and spraybar looked like they came out of the box jet black. I did let it dry and cure for 2 days just to be sure..and no problems at all.


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

If the occies are coming soon, I think you're good to go...but if there is more than a 3-4 day delay, I would personally toss in some fish to keep things active. I have started multiple tanks off doing exactly what you have done, but usually the new fish arrive on the day I set up the new tank with the pre-run filter and some substrate/decorations/live plants from an established tank. Pics...pics eventually or those fish never materialized!


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

HAha..thanks Jayhawk! I should have finished pics with fish up by next Friday at the latest! So, are these guys okay to eat good spirulina flake food?..or any good recommendations for a food type?


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

Unlike mabuna, they're meat eaters. Sinking small cichlid pellets, bloodworms, etc. They may take a while to be comfortable to take flakes that float.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Well,..the tank is set up and ready for fish. Here is a pic of my first attempt at a shell-dweller set up. I'm pretty happy with the look,..just not quite sure I have the shells placed in the best way..or enough sand. I'm sure the fish will rearrange things to their liking. Any last minute suggestions for rockwork or shell adding or subtracting? I may try adding a live plant up against the large rock just to help break up the sightline a little more. I went ahead and went with the'Lamprologus' ocellatus ''Gold''..8 of them to start. Dave (at Dave's RAF) seemed to think I could do more than one pair successfully in this tank, so we will give it a shot.



Fish just arrived..as I was typing this, so I will have pics this afternoon of them in their new crib!
(proof for Jayhawk


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

I think your tank looks good! My only suggest would be more rock work in the middle to create two distinct shell beds would enhance your chance of keeping two pairs in there. In the harder water, I didn't have a ton of luck with plants, but Java fern did well. Vals supposedly do, too, but didn't for me. Oh well. Looking forward to the fish pics...I'm pretty sure they'll be harder to photograph than you think...my shellie experiences are it takes them a bit to feel comfortable and come out more.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

All good in getting the new fish in the tank and all are doing well. Several of them out and about already checking the place out. All seem to be really healthy..and very small..less than 1/2" each probably, but already eating well.



This one might have bit off more than he could chew!


----------



## Jayhawk (Sep 21, 2002)

They're brave little buggers...and look good, too. Congrats on a lovely set-up and lovely fish.


----------



## Altophile (Aug 5, 2015)

I personally think similis are prettier but they do behave more like a group of brevis than they do multies. Put enough of them in a 20 though and I doubt you'd notice the difference lol


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I've spotted one little alpha male already. Already flaring his fins and guarding his area..and didn't like it at all when I accidentally moved his shell slightly last night


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here are a couple of new pictures to update this thread. This one Male is really starting to look good..and has grown alot compared to the other 6. Still no idea how many males and females I have but this guy is definitely the tank boss. He is fun to watch..

[url][/url]


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a pic of a 2nd male that is starting to look really cool. For some reason last night he was showing a really bright yellow around his mouth..and I've notice they change colors really quickly and the colors vary a lot based on their mood.


----------

